# Re-using lids?



## kawboy (Sep 20, 2022)

Question for the Sous Vide masters. Can I re-use the lids for my cheesecake jars? Just curious if they reach a high enough temp to ruin the seal. I've been making a ton of mini cheese cakes lately,( lemon curd are my favorite) and have ended up with a ton of used lids. I know I can keep buying them, but seems like a waste if I can re-use them. Please advise.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes you can as long as they don’t seal.


----------



## kawboy (Sep 20, 2022)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes you can as long as they don’t seal.


They do "pop" as they cool. Is that considered sealed?


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 20, 2022)

When you are through processing, aren't the cooled jars held in the refrigerator and not something that is shelf stable?  I would think you could re-use lids as long as they are not damaged when removing.


----------



## kawboy (Sep 20, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> When you are through processing, aren't the cooled jars held in the refrigerator and not something that is shelf stable?  I would think you could re-use lids as long as they are not damaged when removing..


They look good, I suppose I should try them. Not sure what lose cheesecake does to a sous vide though if it doesn't work. I guess I'll have to "suffer" through eating another batch of cheese cake.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2022)

They're just put on " loose " right . So air can escape ?  No pressure on the seal .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2022)

kawboy said:


> They do "pop" as they cool. Is that considered sealed?


Not always. They are sealed if you can’t take the lid off by hand. Another option is to by reusable mason jar lids. They are plastic but they hold up to the heat. I have been using them in the Sous vide for several days eats now with zero issues.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 21, 2022)

Don't tell the FDA, but we reuse main jar lids for canning as long as they are un-damaged.
The slightly damaged ones get related to fridge storage. 

The seals regularly survive 240 deg for pressure canning. Your SV is not damaging the seals.


----------



## kawboy (Sep 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> They're just put on " loose " right . So air can escape ?  No pressure on the seal .


Yup, just finger tight.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 21, 2022)

I made them twice . They're good .


----------

